# CS re-appointment



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Could someone be kind enough to point out where in CH31 it covers the 5yr window for re-appointment to a CS department?

There seems to be a disagreement between myself and someone who swears the window is 10 years, but so far I haven't been able to confirm this in writing. My 5yrs is coming up in July, and I don't think I'm going to make the deadline trying to get back into my former department. 

Someone here covered it about a year or so ago, but the forum search came up with nothing.


----------



## roche (Nov 11, 2008)

See Chap 31 sec 39. It is now 10 yrs reinstatement rights.
Good luck.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

roche said:


> See Chap 31 sec 39. It is now 10 yrs reinstatement rights.
> Good luck.


Does this apply to voluntarily separating? Unless I'm reading it incorrectly, sec 39 applies to those involuntarily separated. But I'm no lawyer. 

And I do appreciate the reply. It's the first time I've seen any reference to 10 years.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

It is my understanding you get 10 years to be reinstated to your department after a layoff, but if you quit and want to come back, and they let you, your certification is only good for 5 years if you haven't done anything in LE in that time. Otherwise, you would need to complete an academy and everything all over again.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I understand that if you leave your department, say you move to florida (not a bad idea) and become a cop down there and at some point you decide to move back to Massachusetts (bad idea) your CS status is good for 5 years and you can be reinstated to any CS P.D that will hire you as a reinstatement. The form is downladable on the CS website.


----------



## jbarrett (Mar 9, 2007)

Macop said:


> your CS status is good for 5 years and you can be reinstated to any CS P.D that will hire you as a reinstatement. The form is downladable on the CS website.


Your CS status, from my experience, remains good for five years. As for reinstatement, I was told that *only *the department from whose service you were separated from can reinstate your CS status within five years. It used to be *any* department could reinstate the status, but I believe that has changed. I recently spoke to civil service regarding this, as I separated from one department and was reinstated by another two years later. I was told that was no longer permitted.


----------



## capecop55 (Mar 29, 2009)

That is correct about only being able to be reinstated to the civil service department that you left. This changed Sept. 30, 2008. I also called civil service regarding this question.

That leaves only non civil service unless you take the civil service exam again??


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Perfect example of laws that make no sence!


----------

